# Do you worry about holes and bad footing when riding through tall grass/open fields?



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I worry about everything. Then I turn Z loose and he gallops up and down steep hills if slippery mud without issue. Makes me wonder why I bother worrying, but I do,


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In fields that I know are prone to gopher type holes that have tall grass, I'm always very careful if I can't see the ground. Those holes are the perfect size and deep enough to be very dangerous. Hidden rocks and branches may cause a little stumble, but are not a big problem in my experience.
Yes, they do tear around like wild things playing in the pasture, but they also do wind up breaking legs, too. The risk is always there.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I would only canter through a field I didn't know well if the grass was less than 2 inches long. Rabbits are a big problem here in Australia and a rabbit hole is the perfect size for a horse's leg to fall down. And strong enough to snap a leg. That on top of potentially unknown sticks and trip hazards...


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I worry when I have to ride through a prairie dog town for the same reasons blueeyedpony worries about rabbit holes.

Fortunately, prairie dogs at least keep the forage short enough you can easily see the holes. Bad for pasture, but a bit safer. Another problem is rattlesnakes stalk prairie dogs, so you have them to deal with when going through the area.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

In the wild, many large animals stick to established tracks through terrain and, excepting emergencies, only pelt along when they know the path well. The established tracks have short vegetation from use.

We have horses and cattle in (large) paddocks and you can see the paths they've made very clearly. When they're not grazing, they tend to be on the paths. This helps reduce trampling of grasses, makes it easier for the animals to move around, and provides secure footing for faster transit. Also, rabbits etc don't tend to make their holes on these paths. When my horses pelt around the paddocks, they do it on their paths.

I personally would never, ever ride fast on concealed footing, like brush or tall grass or even leaf litter. I ride fast on established trails and firebreaks that the horse and I know well.

Cautionary tales: When I was a child I was riding with my father. I was on a path, he was in 6-inch grass, we were cantering. Suddenly his horse went down. The grass had concealed a ditch. The horse was OK, but my father got a "party ice" fracture of the collar bone that needed a plate and 8 screws to fix, one operation to put all that in and another to take the plate back out.

When I was 15 I was participating in an endurance ride. We were trotting down a narrow limestone road when a 4WD with checkpoint officials approached. I steered my mare onto the shoulder of the road, which was covered in leaf litter. It looked innocuous, so I kept trotting. Next thing the horse fell: Yes, another concealed ditch! Thankfully no injuries to either of us, and we went on to win our first ride.

Horses can often be swayed to do things when ridden that they wouldn't when making their own way, and so we need to be extra careful not to steer them into trouble.


----------



## wild old thing (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for this question and the comments - it's something I've been wondering about because I do love the idea of trail riding but I worry.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes and no. 

There's been times I've been riding breakneck speed across a field or pasture full of holes ..... but if I didn't, the cattle would have turned the wrong way, or the cow/calf would have ran the wrong way from the herd, etc. I did it out of necessity for the job at hand with moving a group of cows. And I trusted my horse to get the job done safely. 

I do want my horses to be mindful of their feet and their surroundings. (If I don't need to ... like running after a cow) I won't knowingly lope them in a field where there are tons of badger holes and whatnot, but I may trot them and expect them to be careful. I'm watching as well, but things can and do "sneak up". I'm pretty observant of where I ride so I often know what area have decent footing, and what areas the gophers have overtaken. I ride lots of miles in all the seasons and take note of it.

Simply being on a horse is risky. 

If you don't feel safe trotting or loping in a particular area, then don't. If you are insecure in the saddle, it can certainly translate to the horse.


----------



## GracielaGata (Jan 14, 2012)

SueC- What a perfect way to put it- "Horses can often be swayed to do things when ridden that they wouldn't when making their own way, and so we need to be extra careful not to steer them into trouble."

That is a good reason why we need to be thinking so hard for them!

We have fields all around our property that we ride- they are FULL of dens from coyote and rockchuck and the like. Not to count that the ground is quite soft all on its own. 
We don't tend to do more than walk it most times. I will allow her to trot and even get a bit of a canter on the uphills, as it is easier to see, and it is in established critter trail areas. 
I should add... If there is a hole to be found, my mare and I are in it! I am still trying to figure out how to teach her they aren't for stepping in. Sometimes it isn't her fault at all- sorta like those leaf ditches, or there are many hidden by clumps of tall grass... others, I swear she should have seen them! At least she is very calm, just steps back out and onward we go. But one day, we may not be so lucky.


----------



## equaeternal (May 8, 2014)

I would never gallop or lope in a field! I have heard so many tales about people and horses falling. I have never personally known anyone who had an accident this way but I think it is based in truth. Just be careful and mindful of your surroundings.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have had horses go down with me over the years so am inclined to be careful about the footing. I would never canter over rough ground or heavily grassed areas where I couldn't see the ground. You sometimes have to trust your horse to be watching and paying attention as well. For the most part when trail riding I mainly walk and trot because (and this is just my own opinion) I feel at the trot the horse has two feet landing on the ground so has a better chance of recovery in case of bad footing.
Horses running loose don't often trip but I think it's partly because they are choosing the route for themselves and if they are being ridden, the rider is making decisions and the horse is responding to rider cues and not able to choose where they are going.
A sure footed horse is very important to me and I have trouble riding a horse that stumbles a lot.
My criteria: the four S's sure footed, sound, sane and sensible


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I watch for holes and will not run/canter through an area where we cannot see the ground for hazards. I've been fallen on about 15 times in my life and I do not ever want to experience that again. Somehow I was lucky enough to never be seriously hurt through the falls, but I don't want to test my luck.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The worst accident I ever had that left me unconscious with a fractured skull and could have been even worse happened when the horse I was riding tripped over something in the deep scrubby land I was riding through and went down.
I have to say that I wasn't concentrating properly and didn't have a helmet on so rather than stop me ever doing that sort of thing again it taught me to be more careful in the future
Horses can be reckless in the field but you can't bubble wrap them or keep them in 24/7 but when I'm riding I do think its worth being careful - having a horse wrecked because its broken its leg is bad enough but having 1000+lb of horse come down on top of you if it trips and has a rotational fall is going to do you a lot of damage


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks so much, everyone! It's so helpful to hear from all you experienced horse people 

It looks like I should keep up a healthy sense of caution when off the beaten path. My guy is pretty good on his feet, but he's also easy distracted, and especially when he's having a brat-fit he sometimes cares more about doing what he wants than where his feet are landing.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

The only time my gelding is clumsy is when he is distracted by something or in a brat mood. Otherwise I wouldn't own him, with my past I won't own a clumsy horse.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

ALL THE TIME! I won't gallop or trot faster than a jog. GOPHER holes can kill. Look what one did to the Bushwood Golf Course!


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

PaintHorseMares said:


> In fields that I know are prone to gopher type holes that have tall grass, I'm always very careful if I can't see the ground. Those holes are the perfect size and deep enough to be very dangerous. Hidden rocks and branches may cause a little stumble, but are not a big problem in my experience.
> *Yes, they do tear around like wild things playing in the pasture, but they also do wind up breaking legs, too. *The risk is always there.


The difference is whether you are on its back when the horse takes a digger and breaks a leg! :shock:


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Knew a woman who was riding a horse through tall grass, horse hit concealed hot wire, and dumped her, breaking her back.

And even on clear road that you have no vegetation to clog line of sight...man, who was drunk on top of stupid, went tearing off on bar's trail ride...and horse tripped and went *** over teakettle, broke it's neck right there...he lived, but was hurt.

His fault....and wasn't surprised a bit.

And one more reason I don't like drunks or large trail rides.


----------



## aussiemum (Apr 11, 2013)

I currently dont have a horse, but when out with my kids on their pony, if we're on an unfamiliar trail or where the grass is long but they want to trot or canter, I get them to walk it first (on pony) looking carefully at the ground, then turn back walking it again on the same track, then if its safe they can turn and trot or canter. Might not work in a large group but we're generally on our own so can do as we please 
There is nothing better than a canter across a nice open field, so I wouldn't want to put anyone off.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

Yes, I do take it into consideration, that's for sure. I pretty much do as Aussiemum says. It's usually just me and one other person though so it probably would be harder on big group rides, but we walk the area we want to canter in and look for holes or other hazards first. In long grass or in unfamiliar areas or hard terrain, we walk, period. It's just not worth getting myself or my horse hurt over by charging through those places in my opinion, and I've heard plenty of stories over the years that REALLY make me watch my business.

I am also one of those who is not a huge fan going faster than a slow trot in general on "trail terrain" (that's pretty much anything not in an arena). Do I sometimes canter a bit across flat ground that I've looked over for holes? Sure, but I am aware of the risk I am taking as I might not have seen every hole in our path.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm an eventing rider, if I only cantered in an arena-like surface I'd be in a bit of trouble on the cross country course. That being said cross country courses are very carefully checked for holes etc to make sure that they're as safe as possible.

I will occasionally canter on a slippery surface, carefully. I don't have a choice regarding what surfaces I ride on when I'm at an event. My horse therefore needs to know how to handle a range of different surfaces.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I have galloped and loped in fields where I couldn't see the ground. However I always make sure that it's on a horse that has good feet and balance and if the horse kicks it down a gear I take that as a sign. I was loping a horse in a field with tall grass one time, as we were loping around we hit a section where he would slow down, break into a trot and then pick it back up when I asked him too after we passed that section. I had someone check out the ground to be sure that it wasn't him being a butt and sure enough there were some holes there that he slowed to avoid. 

The horses I run in fields I trust enough that I can let them kick it down a gear and save both our skins. I have no problem doing so in the fields but I always mind how the horse is acting, it's balance and if it says 'slow down' I let it slow down. After all, it's the one dodging and running the terrain! :lol: Common sense is the biggest factor here. If you gut tells you to not do it, then listen to it!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If my horse and I are going to blaze a trail we will do it at a walk. If it's off the path, even if I can see the ground, we walk...because you just never know.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

What I32 said. On my horse, with our miles and endurance riding, I'd never get anything done if I worried too much about about the footing to trot and canter. I try to stay on established paths if I don't know the area, but more than anything I choose the direction and speed and rely on my experienced sensible horse to choose the exact path, and pay attention to what he's telling me if he wants to go around something or slow down. Most importantly, he knows I allow him the freedom to do so and considers it part of his job to keep four feet pointing down, nose pointing forward and rider up by whatever means necessary. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I was just saying what I do personally on my trail horses as someone who just trail rides for fun. You eventers and endurance folks are a bit of different story for sure!


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Not really - as in eventing and endurance the officials check out the footing when setting up the course, and at least in Australia, endurance is usually along well-established trails, on which the footing is not obscured and where it is usually quite safe to go at speed. Endurance training is what you make it: I had no trouble getting my horses fit without taking unnecessary risks. Same principles as with any trails. Once you know your trails, you're free to move quite safely - and also of course you can move out immediately when trails have non-obscured footing, where you and your horse can see well enough to travel safely.


----------



## dernhelm1984 (Dec 19, 2013)

I stand corrected!


----------



## Phura (Dec 4, 2012)

I always worry! My horse is my baby and both our safety is important to me! I don't like to use speed unless I know and can see the trail. I don't even trot on muddy areas, down hills etc. Its not something I would do on my own two feet unless out of necessity so I don't do it on my horse unless unavoidable either! I tend to be a cautious rider though...


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

SueC said:


> Not really - as in eventing and endurance the officials check out the footing when setting up the course, and at least in Australia, endurance is usually along well-established trails, on which the footing is not obscured and where it is usually quite safe to go at speed. Endurance training is what you make it: I had no trouble getting my horses fit without taking unnecessary risks. Same principles as with any trails. Once you know your trails, you're free to move quite safely - and also of course you can move out immediately when trails have non-obscured footing, where you and your horse can see well enough to travel safely.


Weather is a factor - a surface that's absolutely lovely in fine weather can be absolutely horrible when it's wet. A close friend of mine had to shoe her VERY sound horse, excellent excellent feet, for one specific event, because the weather is always feral around that event and with poor weather comes extremely slippery surfaces. Large wet weather studs helped her horse keep footing and allowed her to let him open up more cross country, thus winning her the event despite being 6th after dressage.

This horse had no experience keeping his feet in slippery conditions. If he was used to cantering and galloping in the wet, she might have been able to let him open up even more, resulting in an even better time.


----------



## Bondre (Jun 14, 2013)

As a youngster I cantered or galloped in pretty much every field I could - lots of roadwork in the UK so you have to make the most of the fields! - and I never came to grief. Nowadays I am more careful and we only speed up in fields that I know, and walk or trot through rabbit zones. 

Long grass can conceal all sorts of horrors. I remember at a pony club show as a youngster, I had done lots of gymkhana events and my mare was stressed out from all the tight turns, speeding up and stopping, etc. She wanted a good gallop to stretch out, so I took her off round the far end of the field. We were in full flight when some kind of agricultural implement - perhaps a harrow - appeared in front of us, hidden by the long grass. She barely checked a stride and leapt over whatever it was in fine style. I didn't even have time to be scared, it all happened so fast. When we returned to the show area, the PC instructor told me off for racing a 'tired horse'. If she had known about the harrow she'd have thrown a fit!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThunderingHooves (Aug 10, 2013)

Here in arizona I don't really have to worry about tall grass hiding anything. We do have lots of ground squirrels though so we have to be careful of holes visible and hidden ones. There are a few areas that when it rains all the water gathers there and so the ground becomes very cracked. I try to avoid these areas as much as possible. And when we get lots of rain is usually stands for a while and becomes very soft and slippery. 
Over the years I have become familiar with the areas that ok to lope and which are not. I also know which areas are ok to ride when it's wet and what areas to avoid. Over all it's just knowing the area. I suggest that if you ride in this area a lot just one day go out there and walk the area on foot and get a feel for it.


----------



## ZombieHorseChick (Jun 5, 2014)

I always keep an eye on the ground, lots of gopher and rabbits holes here in Indiana, I've had my mare just walking through tall grass and she stepped in one and went on two knees, no damage luckily.i would suggest to always be cautious about holes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Also, just want to throw out there. Quicksand. Not as common as holes, rocks, ditches, etc but still dangerous. 

A friend of mine and her daughter went on a trail ride in a very familiar state forest. They frequented that forest all of the time and have never had an issue. One day they decided to go off onto a different trail they hadn't taken before. They were trotting along when all of a sudden my friend's daughter's horse dropped out from under her and the girl got thrown forward. 

Her horse naturally started to freak out and thrash about but that just made her sink deeper. My friend got off her horse and got into the quicksand with the horse to calm her. The daughter got on her mom's horse and ran to her boyfriend's house who lived nearby and by the time they got back to her mom and the horse with the tractor the horse was sunk in up to her neck and was giving up. My friend was physically holding her head up above the sand. 

They were able to get her out with the tractor and other than being very, very tired she was okay. They went to the ranger station and told them what had happened and now there are signs posted all over that area. 

Like I said, no where near as common as holes and what have you but it doesn't hurt to proceed with caution in unfamiliar areas.


----------



## Corazon Lock (Dec 26, 2011)

I personally will not. My horse has already fractured part of his hock once, and he's lucky that he is completely sound. I'm not going to race across a field with tall grass not knowing if there's rocks or holes with him. Better safe than sorry. If the grass is not too tall and you can see holes fairly well, then I will. Or if I know the terrain well. 

My friend got mad at me on a camping trip once because I would not race her across a field of tall grass. She said I was being a worry wort. She also said that when I would not take my horse up a trail that was marked 'no horses.' She even told me I was acting just like my dad (who IS a serious worrier). But I held my ground. I'd rather save my horse's legs than give in to a foolish idea.


----------



## Indiana2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ya I think because we train our horses to trust us above their own impulses/instincts, we have to be careful about terrain because the horse will go, trusting that we will keep them safe. Unless we are eventers, in which case we assume the responsibility for that risk, along with many others. I've had horses stumble on simple paths when I gave them their head on a rocky trail downhill. Personally, I would never run a horse over unfamiliar terrain in tall grass. I'm not an eventer, so I don't need to take that risk! I have kids and a job depending on me to come back safe after my rides


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I completely forgot about this incident, but once when I was a teenager I was riding riding on on my horses through a hay ditch at a walk and we hit a hole that was 2' deep or so, about 2' wide, 3-4' long. At a walk he went down to his knees. I can only imagine what would've happened had we been traveling faster.


----------

